# This is how you downgrade the firmware on a Canon camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2022)

> There are rumors going around that people are having autofocus issues with firmware 1.5.0 and the Canon EOS R5. This isn’t something that I have experienced, nor I have received any communication about issues. Sometimes I’m the first line of tech support for whatever reason.
> KH Cams on YouTube has posted a video showing you how to downgrade the firmware on the Canon EOS R6. This will also work with the Canon EOS R5. It’s claimed that it’ll work on any Canon dual card slot camera, but I have not and likely never will test this out.
> Canon firmware downgrade instructions:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## rawshooter (Jan 12, 2022)

One thing I noticed is that it now matters more if its animal or people AF. While with the older firmare it didn't really matter.

Just a few day ago I told my model "Odd, you don't seem to have a face, ah its because you are not a cat (while checking AF settings and switching to people)".


----------



## Viggo (Jan 12, 2022)

I downgraded mine using this method (option 1) and it’s a lot better. I re-upgraded to 1.5.0 using a fresh download and it seemed much better, but 1.4.0 is still quite a bit better at finding and tracking.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Jan 12, 2022)

You can usually downgrade with EOS Utility 3. Just click "Firmware update", pick the older firmware, and you're good to go. I did it several times with my R6.


----------



## HikeBike (Jan 12, 2022)

So maybe I'm not crazy after all...

On the R6 with 1.5.0, I thought I was having to tap the touchscreen a lot more to tell the camera where to focus while shooting video of my daughter. 1.4.0 seemed to track her much better. I didn't do extensive testing or anything, and I tend not to shoot much video, but Christmas morning footage was more of a struggle to keep in focus than I had expected.


----------



## Berowne (Jan 12, 2022)

Do not upgrade early - wait.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 12, 2022)

m4ndr4ke said:


> You can usually downgrade with EOS Utility 3. Just click "Firmware update", pick the older firmware, and you're good to go. I did it several times with my R6.


Yes, but you can’t do it that way with the R5.


----------



## tbgtomcom (Jan 12, 2022)

I have had zero issues on either the R5 or the R6 with firmware 1.5


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 12, 2022)

I just tried it with my main r5 and option 1 worked great (as I'm typing I'm downgrading the firmware on my backup r5 now
eos utility will not work for the r5 but I feel better now having my firmware back a camera fully working the way I want it to work
kh camera saved me $300-400 if I had sent it in too canon cps platinum in VA
if you own an r5 or r6 don't upgrade your firmware to 1.5.0 till canon actually fixes and addresses these af problems it brings
just make sure you upgrade your lens firmware on all your rf glass through asap "a lot of folks fail to update their lens firmware"
​


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2022)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> I JUST TRIED IT WITH MY MAIN R5 AND OPTION 1 WORKED GREAT (as im typing im downgrading the firmware on my backup R5 now
> EOS UTILITY WILL NOT WORK FOR THE R5 BUT I FEEL BETTER NOW HAVING MY FIRMWARE BACK AMY CAMERA FULLY WORKING THEY WAY I WANT IT TOO WORK
> KH CAMERA SAVED ME $300-400 if I had sent it in too CANON CPS PLATINUM IN VA
> IF YOU OWN A R5 OR R6 DONT UPGRADE YOUR FIRMWARE TOO 1.5.0 TILL CANON ACTUALLY FIXES AND ADDRESSES THESE AF PROBLEMS IT BRINGS
> ...


Downgrade those CAPS please. Ugh.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jan 12, 2022)

Is there any risk of bricking the camera?


----------



## Patpilot (Jan 12, 2022)

I upgraded my R5 to 1.5.0 and immediately had autofocus issues. Went online with Canon and they suggested resetting the camera which helped, but still was having focus issues. FInally, I re-downloaded the firmware upgrade and "re-upgraded" and things seem to be working ok now. Want to be there will be a 1.6.0 soon?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 12, 2022)

I urge everyone to let Canon know if you have issues, the only way anything will get done.


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2022)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> mind ya business




First time using caps? Manners are fun too, try them.


----------



## blindsleep (Jan 12, 2022)

When I have my AF set wide open to select faces and eyes 1.5 has a harder time getting a face or eye. However, with AF pt set for single point with Face/eye detection it grabs on just fine and stays attached better than 1.4.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 12, 2022)

A number of people on the facebook "Canon R5 Shooters" group have been posting about this for some time (and lockups). They haven't been able to replicate the problems across a bunch of users yet although many seem to be using BBF and holding the shutter down for a period of time seems to create more lockups.
I haven't had any issues with 1.5


----------



## bbasiaga (Jan 12, 2022)

Have not noticed a (negative) difference with 1.5 on the R6. Too darn cold to try the car AF. I do sort of notice what someone else said, that it makes a bigger difference now whether you have Human or Animal set. There is also a no priority setting, IIRC, which may actually be useful now. 

Brian


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Jan 12, 2022)

Viggo said:


> Yes, but you can’t do it that way with the R5.


Oh okay, sorry, I wasn't aware of that


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2022)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> reported again


Given your posting history, I would not expect the mods to take any action on your reporting. Sort of a pot calling the kettle black thing.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Jan 13, 2022)

I did a shoot last week with my R6 and RF 24 – 70 f/2.8 lens and experienced unexpected poor autofocus issues I put this down to the low light after updating to the latest software prior.

It was strange, in an easy fashion type shoot with one static female model, I struggled all shoot with eye auto focus. The apartment was low lite and with no model lighting on my AD200’s so I put this down to low light, but AF was noticeably poorer than previous shoots.

I did wonder at the time re the latest firmware update, I had installed pre shooting. I got the shoot done and on my PC the images are pleasantly sharp, but the camera struggled all through the shoot, with me constantly having to focus and re compose to get the servo AF to find my models eye, unlike previous shoots.

Normally I wait some time before updating firmware, in case of bugs or errors but on this occasion, I’d heard no different in reports re the latest firmware, so I updated my R6. I was genuinely disappointed with the performance of AF on my last shoot, how can Canon get this wrong!


----------



## EricN (Jan 13, 2022)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> I JUST TRIED IT WITH MY MAIN R5 AND OPTION 1 WORKED GREAT (as im typing im downgrading the firmware on my backup R5 now
> EOS UTILITY WILL NOT WORK FOR THE R5 BUT I FEEL BETTER NOW HAVING MY FIRMWARE BACK AMY CAMERA FULLY WORKING THEY WAY I WANT IT TOO WORK
> KH CAMERA SAVED ME $300-400 if I had sent it in too CANON CPS PLATINUM IN VA
> IF YOU OWN A R5 OR R6 DONT UPGRADE YOUR FIRMWARE TOO 1.5.0 TILL CANON ACTUALLY FIXES AND ADDRESSES THESE AF PROBLEMS IT BRINGS
> ...











r/totallynotrobots


r/totallynotrobots: THIS IS A PLACE FOR ALL FELLOW HUMANS TO SHARE THEIR KNOWLEDGE. WE TOTTALLY AREN'T ROBOTS. (OOPS I MADE A HUMAN MISTAKE)




www.reddit.com


----------



## danfaz (Jan 13, 2022)

I've had no issues at all with 1.5.0. 
As some others have mentioned, whether you have animal or people selected makes more of a difference than previously.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Given your posting history, I would not expect the mods to take any action on your reporting. Sort of a pot calling the kettle black thing.


oh the guy who lives in these FORUMS REPORTED


----------



## mpmark (Jan 13, 2022)

So why would I care to downgrade from 1.5.0?


----------



## KiagiJ (Jan 13, 2022)

Andy Westwood said:


> I did a shoot last week with my R6 and RF 24 – 70 f/2.8 lens and put unexpected poor autofocus issues down to low light after updating to the latest software prior.
> 
> It was strange, in an easy fashion type shoot with one static female model, I struggled all shoot with eye auto focus. The apartment was low lite and with no model lighting on my AD200’s so I put this down to low light, but AF was noticeably poorer than previous shoots.
> 
> ...



The R6 is actually pretty bad at focusing in low light despite whatever fancy -EV rating they give it. It's not just the latest firmware as i've experienced it with every firmware version. I've used it and the 1dx2 in 100s of low light scenarios and where the R6 struggles, my old 1dx2 didn't, that was better at focusing in low light via live view

Hopefully with later mirrorless generations they'll catch up to the low light af performance of the 1dx2 in live view, as funny as that sounds


----------



## Viggo (Jan 13, 2022)

KiagiJ said:


> The R6 is actually pretty bad at focusing in low light despite whatever fancy -EV rating they give it. It's not just the latest firmware as i've experienced it with every firmware version. I've used it and the 1dx2 in 100s of low light scenarios and where the R6 struggles, my old 1dx2 didn't, that was better at focusing in low light via live view
> 
> Hopefully with later mirrorless generations they'll catch up to the low light af performance of the 1dx2 in live view, as funny as that sounds


Something’s is off somewhere if that’s your experience. I’ve done a lowlight test with every camera I’ve owned, and even the EOS was MUCH better than the 1dx2, or any previous dslr.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 13, 2022)

mpmark said:


> So why would I care to downgrade from 1.5.0?


If you’re having AF issues and/or frequent freezes.


----------



## KiagiJ (Jan 13, 2022)

Viggo said:


> Something’s is off somewhere if that’s your experience. I’ve done a lowlight test with every camera I’ve owned, and even the EOS was MUCH better than the 1dx2, or any previous dslr.




Did you test live view focusing or just optical viewfinder focusing? i mentioned live view as that was amazing low light focusing on 1dx2 compared to it's optical viewfinder focusing, i'd never use that in low light, no dslrs were good lowlight af through viewfinder except maybe their middle points

you said 'a' test? like one test? i've done 100s of real world environment tests, 100s of night events so that seems more exhaustive in testing than literally 1 test


----------



## Viggo (Jan 13, 2022)

KiagiJ said:


> Did you test live view focusing or just optical viewfinder focusing? i mentioned live view as that was amazing low light focusing on 1dx2 compared to it's optical viewfinder focusing, i'd never use that in low light, no dslrs were good lowlight af through viewfinder except maybe their middle points
> 
> you said 'a' test? like one test? i've done 100s of real world environment tests, 100s of night events so that seems more exhaustive in testing than literally 1 test


No, not ONE test, and yes with LV. It’s a controlled test of specific targets etc. I’ve shots hundreds of thousand images with most my cameras so I know how they work in any situation. The 1dx2 was much more hesitant and did some smaller adjustment the mirrorless just doesn’t do. The only thing the 1dx2 was better at in a target test is focus on horizontal lines, but I already knew that before I got the EOS R.


----------



## Refraction (Jan 13, 2022)

This worked for me on the R5 but not by opening the battery door but my opening the card door. (video instruction is best to follow) V1.4 available from Canon USA website.


----------



## Xaver13 (Jan 13, 2022)

EOS R5. I "downgraded" by replacing the card. Everything went O.K. But I was unsuccessfull. The camera indicates after it firmware 1.5 and well, is working.
But! Now I am unable to reach "1.5 to 1.5" install.
I get "update file cannot be found" instead of this.
Game over


----------



## tron (Jan 13, 2022)

Funny I had started taking pictures and the camera was locating the eye. Then I noticed I had forgotten the setting to animals! Of course I set it to people but in the few photos i shot it seemed to be able to locate the eye. Now I have to not forget changing it back when I take my camera for birding!

EDIT: I mean with firmware 1.5.0 But no extensive tests were made yet. I didn't reset the camera before upgrade but I think this is a good advise and I will follow it next time.


----------



## entoman (Jan 13, 2022)

My first attempt was to download 1.5 from Canon (UK). Download seemed to be successful, but R5 could not find the file. Then the download link mysteriously disappeared from the UK site and a few others that I checked, indicating that there was a problem somewhere. Comments here and elsewhere showed that this was a widespread problem.

A few hours later I downloaded 1.5 again (this time from Canon USA), and it installed successfully. I haven't noticed any difference in AF performance, and I'm still getting the same (very occasional) lock-ups that have occurred with previous firmware versions.

It strikes me as risky to attempt to revert to earlier versions, unless Canon specifically recommends it. I'm not going to risk bricking my R5. If there are issues with 1.5, it makes more sense to me to just wait a few weeks for the next firmware update...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 13, 2022)

entoman said:


> My first attempt was to download 1.5 from Canon (UK). Download seemed to be successful, but R5 could not find the file. Then the download link mysteriously disappeared from the UK site and a few others that I checked, indicating that there was a problem somewhere. Comments here and elsewhere showed that this was a widespread problem.
> 
> A few hours later I downloaded 1.5 again (this time from Canon USA), and it installed successfully. I haven't noticed any difference in AF performance, and I'm still getting the same (very occasional) lock-ups that have occurred with previous firmware versions.
> 
> It strikes me as risky to attempt to revert to earlier versions, unless Canon specifically recommends it. I'm not going to risk bricking my R5. If there are issues with 1.5, it makes more sense to me to just wait a few weeks for the next firmware update...


«Wait a few weeks” ? Canon has yet to recognize the issue so if they even do, we’re looking at 6 months at least…


----------



## entoman (Jan 13, 2022)

Viggo said:


> «Wait a few weeks” ? Canon has yet to recognize the issue so if they even do, we’re looking at 6 months at least…


Canon for sure knows that the issues exist and will definitely be working on bug fixes, even if they don't publicly "recognise" their existence.

In the 18 months since the R5 was announced, there have already been 6 firmware updates:

1.1.0
1.1.1
1.2.0
1.3.1
1.4.0
1.5.0

So a wait of "a few weeks" seems realistic.

Personally I don't like being a guinea pig, but if you are impatient, go ahead and revert to 1.4.0, and inform us whether it fixes the issues you encounter, or whether it bricks the camera. Good luck.

I spent last week photographing birds in flight in Gambia, and I didn't notice any difference in AF tracking performance compared to 1.4.0
I took about 2000 shots, and had one instance when the camera locked up, fixed by removing and reinserting the battery.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 13, 2022)

entoman said:


> Canon for sure knows that the issues exist and will definitely be working on bug fixes, even if they don't publicly "recognise" their existence.
> 
> In the 18 months since the R5 was announced, there have already been 6 firmware updates:
> 
> ...


I mean 6 months from now if they eventually confirm the issue. I’ve been talking to someone pretty high up in the system who have spoken to the top guys; “I don’t think there is any issues” so there is that.

I’ve gone between 1.3.1 , 1.4.0 and 1.5.0 several times that last few days to compare. 1.5.0 definitely screws up my AF and 1.4.0 doesn’t seem to have any problems at all, just like it was before 1.5.0 came out. I would love to have the new features and improved Eye AF, but as of now I’d rather have a camera that can focus. I’ve had zero issues up- and downgrading.


----------



## Alan B (Jan 13, 2022)

*For the 1DX MkIII owners if you want to downgrade then read on...........................*

1st off I did NOT use any of the the methods in that video to downgrade the firmware on my 1DXIII !

All I did to downgrade from v1.6.0(latest) back to v1.5.0 was use the EOS Utility as per normal via the update firmware section, then just chose the 1DX30150.fir file. It transferred the file to the memory card and installed perfectly. So now I am back on v1.5.0, YAY

The reason I wanted to roll back was there was something with that v1.6.0 firmware that was messing with the focusing on my 1DXIII. It would hesitate, miss focus on shots and it seemed a bit slower. Plus when using live view and spot tracking on a subject it would miss focusing(even when filming when you tap on the screen on where you want the focusing to stick it done the same). I had NO problems with v1.5.0 so the cam is back to how it was(and yes I have tested it)


----------



## SHAMwow (Jan 13, 2022)

I wish there were an official statement from Canon. On one hand I know firmware updates can have unintended consequences, but on the other I know a lot of people have placebo or self-fulfilling prophecy issues when they go out and shoot. So I'm kind of just waiting. Never had issues on my current firmware, so I guess I'll just stay for now.


----------



## digigal (Jan 13, 2022)

I wonder if any of these issues may be related to any customization that may have been done to the individual camera and the interaction with the software update. I was having crashes fairly regularly that would always be fixed with removing the battery and rebooting. This continued after Canon replaced the motherboard on my camera. I downloaded the 1.5.0 update and my camera became almost nonfunctional--crashing after every 10-20 photographs, terrible focusing abilities--this was while I was at Bosque. The IS would make horrible noises. I was making plans to send it back to Canon insisting that it be replaced because it was so bad. I have to disclose that I had my camera extensively customized with 3 !! back button focus buttons--one for single point, one for eye, and one for zone and had changed the functions of other buttons so that they could easily accommodate my reach. I had also had other Canon pros including Explorers of Light add their modifications to my camera along the way. When I returned from Bosque, I decided as one last desperate try, I would reset the camera to factory settings (except for the My Menu favorites at the end) and start over. I programed a single BBF and changed a dial to modify ISO and now I cannot get my camera to crash on tests I have done around my home with the RF 35 or RF 100-500. Focusing seems to be excellent for the birds around my house. There is no noise that I can hear from the IS unit. There was a comment I read on the forum here that said it was possible to create some conflicts between customization and the software. I now believe that this has been my problem all along and that I owe Canon a big apology.
Catherine


----------



## LesC (Jan 13, 2022)

I've not bothered updating my R5 to 1.5.0 yet and will see what happens when the next update is released. The only problem I can foresee is if Canon do not acknowledge there is an issue with 1.5.0 as updates always include any previous ones you've missed.


----------



## danfaz (Jan 14, 2022)

LesC said:


> The only problem I can foresee is if Canon do not acknowledge there is an issue with 1.5.0


IF there is one. Plenty of people, myself included, have had zero issues with the update. I've done parties and portraits and even birding with absolutely no problems with AF...


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 14, 2022)

digigal said:


> I wonder if any of these issues may be related to any customization that may have been done to the individual camera and the interaction with the software update. I was having crashes fairly regularly that would always be fixed with removing the battery and rebooting. This continued after Canon replaced the motherboard on my camera. I downloaded the 1.5.0 update and my camera became almost nonfunctional--crashing after every 10-20 photographs, terrible focusing abilities--this was while I was at Bosque. The IS would make horrible noises. I was making plans to send it back to Canon insisting that it be replaced because it was so bad. I have to disclose that I had my camera extensively customized with 3 !! back button focus buttons--one for single point, one for eye, and one for zone and had changed the functions of other buttons so that they could easily accommodate my reach. I had also had other Canon pros including Explorers of Light add their modifications to my camera along the way. When I returned from Bosque, I decided as one last desperate try, I would reset the camera to factory settings (except for the My Menu favorites at the end) and start over. I programed a single BBF and changed a dial to modify ISO and now I cannot get my camera to crash on tests I have done around my home with the RF 35 or RF 100-500. Focusing seems to be excellent for the birds around my house. There is no noise that I can hear from the IS unit. There was a comment I read on the forum here that said it was possible to create some conflicts between customization and the software. I now believe that this has been my problem all along and that I owe Canon a big apology.
> Catherine


I always wondered how much that could affect things with camera firmware flashes... and why some people have all sorts of problems after a firmware update.

Dealing a lot w/ PC's and motherboard BIOS upgrades... it was always recommended to 'load optimized defaults' after doing a MB BIOS flash. Most of the time, you could get away with not doing that step... however there have been times that skipping it make things run oddly. It's gotten to the point where I now do it (and reload all my settings), because I got sick of dealing with the aftermath of skipping the step.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2022)

I’ve tried to reset every single thing on my camera to factory. I’ve even loaded up a settings file that came from a working camera, nothing made a difference. So I’m still on the different build vs firmware issues theory. I feel like I’ve tried everything, the only thing left if Canon doesn’t know how or are willing to acknowledge and fix this is to keep sending my camera in trying to have it fixed and then claim a new one after three tries. I’ve paid $6200 for this camera so Im not having “nothing can be done”…


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 14, 2022)

Viggo said:


> I’ve tried to reset every single thing on my camera to factory. I’ve even loaded up a settings file that came from a working camera, nothing made a difference. So I’m still on the different build vs firmware issues theory. I feel like I’ve tried everything, the only thing left if Canon doesn’t know how or are willing to acknowledge and fix this is to keep sending my camera in trying to have it fixed and then claim a new one after three tries. I’ve paid $6200 for this camera so Im not having “nothing can be done”…


guessing you didnt try the video steps too restore it too normal?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 14, 2022)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> guessing you didnt try the video steps too restore it too normal?


I’m on 1.4.0 now and it works as it should. But it’s not okay that I can’t use 1.5.0.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Jan 14, 2022)

Rolled back to 1.4.0 and my R5 is reborn.
R5 with 1.4.0 and 1.5.0 are two different cameras.
1.5.0 keep focus-jumping when there have many birds in the frame or solo birds with moderate background. It jumps focus point unreasonably to something else, a bird or a tree, whatever it is, hardly keeps the tracking as constancy as it should be.
Another issue is focus hunting. It happens more than before.
The keep rate for birding from 1.5.0 is simply noticeable lower than previous version.
I noticed immediately the difference from the first BIF shots after downgrade back to 1.4.0, the small box follows the bird all the way from the sky until disappeared in the bushes. It's impossible for 1.5.0 to do this, however I do the settings, it would have already jumped the focus at the halfway.

Canon must have trained R5/6 to recognize more. Not only get to know a vehicle, but also to focus with environment aware. Problem is too good to handle, forgot the stability of focus tracking is more important than what can be tracked.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 14, 2022)

Viggo said:


> I’m on 1.4.0 now and it works as it should. But it’s not okay that I can’t use 1.5.0.


its canons fault I feel they rushed the new firmware out just for the new video features and the R3 new features that is R5 & R6 users got jealous of
Im hoping they throughly hear out and look at the problems 1.5.0 is causing some of us but at least DOWNGRADING saved us 300-450 dollars sending it too CPS and etc


----------



## entoman (Jan 14, 2022)

"Be aware that hacks like this one always come with an intrinsic risk of damaging your camera.* If you feel you have an issue after a firmware update, in most cases it might be more appropriate to wait for the next firmware version instead of rolling back.* In the past, when there have been issues with a firmware release, Canon has always been very swift in releasing a fix." - _CanonWatch_


----------



## rmkunihiro (Jan 15, 2022)

I've noticed a significant softness in most of my images shot after upgrading to V15, so I've downgraded to V14.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 15, 2022)

Viggo said:


> If you’re having AF issues and/or frequent freezes.


Ah ok makes sense.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 15, 2022)

Big_Ant_TV_Media said:


> its canons fault I feel they rushed the new firmware out just for the new video features and the R3 new features that is R5 & R6 users got jealous of
> Im hoping they throughly hear out and look at the problems 1.5.0 is causing some of us but at least DOWNGRADING saved us 300-450 dollars sending it too CPS and etc


What makes you think the firmware was rushed?


----------



## Xaver13 (Jan 15, 2022)

Viggo said:


> What makes you think the firmware was rushed?


yesterday I got two times black sreen of death (R5 + RF 100-500MM F4.5-7.1 L) during AF in 1minute. AF situation in attached file.
BBF, animal, eye detection on *


----------



## TukTuk (Jan 15, 2022)

danfaz said:


> IF there is one. Plenty of people, myself included, have had zero issues with the update. I've done parties and portraits and even birding with absolutely no problems with AF...



you are old enough to know that if plenty of people do not experience something it is not a proof that this something does not exist ... I found a way to repeatedly freeze my R5 v1.5 for example - meaning I can repeat a certain sequence of actions and freeze the camera every 3-4-5 try (why not every time - because in my situation it is related to a timing of pressing certain buttons with certain functions assigned to them with image review after shot enabled... so as I am not a robot to do a proper timely presses, I only hang my camera every 3rd-4th-5th try - but I do it consistently when I do this)


----------



## Viggo (Jan 15, 2022)

deejjjaaaa said:


> you are old enough to know that if plenty of people do not experience something it is not a proof that this something does not exist ... I found a way to repeatedly freeze my R5 v1.5 for example - meaning I can repeat a certain sequence of actions and freeze the camera every 3-4-5 try (why not every time - because in my situation it is related to a timing of pressing certain buttons with certain functions assigned to them with image review after shot enabled... so as I am not a robot to do a proper timely presses, I only hang my camera every 3rd-4th-5th try - but I do it consistently when I do this)


Can you share what and how so I can see if I can replicated it?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 15, 2022)

deejjjaaaa said:


> you are old enough to know that if plenty of people do not experience something it is not a proof that this something does not exist ... I found a way to repeatedly freeze my R5 v1.5 for example - meaning I can repeat a certain sequence of actions and freeze the camera every 3-4-5 try (why not every time - because in my situation it is related to a timing of pressing certain buttons with certain functions assigned to them with image review after shot enabled... so as I am not a robot to do a proper timely presses, I only hang my camera every 3rd-4th-5th try - but I do it consistently when I do this)


Being a programmer... the 'steps to duplicate' are so helpful. So many times, we get a complaint of 'it crashed' but little to no explanation what they were doing (and we do take a stab at attempting to duplicate). The ones that say 'this is what you need to do to repeat the crash' are the ones we take seriously and get a fix out asap. Meaning if you can duplicate it, report it to Canon and something will most likely be done about it.


----------



## danfaz (Jan 15, 2022)

deejjjaaaa said:


> you are old enough to know that if plenty of people do not experience something it is not a proof that this something does not exist ...


I don't need to be told "you're old enough to know" something. I said* IF* there is a problem in my post, I did not say there is definitively no problem. There is no need for smart aleck comments, really. And if I misread your tone, my apologies.
Someone mentioned here or on FB that possibly numerous customizations prior to updating may have something to do with any issues, and a reset fixes it?


----------



## angelisland (Jan 17, 2022)

Have people tried changing the settings after updating to 1.5.0?
It seems people thought that they could leave the setting the same after the update...whereas, when I found the AF point to be a bit jumpy after updating, *I turned the tracking sensitivity eg. "Switch Tracked Subjects" down a notch from the default of 1, to 0, and all is good*.
Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2022)

angelisland said:


> Have people tried changing the settings after updating to 1.5.0?
> It seems people thought that they could leave the setting the same after the update...whereas, when I found the AF point to be a bit jumpy after updating, *I turned the tracking sensitivity eg. "Switch Tracked Subjects" down a notch from the default of 1, to 0, and all is good*.
> Anyone else tried this?


I have those in My Menu and change them all the time depending on what I shoot so they can’t change without me knowing it.
Besides, it’s just as bad with everything set to factory or with a set up from a working camera.


----------



## puffo25 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, I own an R5 and although I do not shoot 1000 images on a daily basis I did not find apparently issue so far with firmware 1.5.0. But I might be wrong...
However I am confused with Canon support: if indeed so many users experience issues with the latest firmware, it would be nice to hear an official statement from Canon, in order to avoid speculations: is the current sw buggy or at least can they confirm official that there are maybe random AF (and/or other sort of severe issues?). Maybe why not also say if there is expected an update yes/now, when to eventually fix those issues?
This approach will at least make peace of mind and make people less concern for this current firmware situation....


----------



## Viggo (Jan 18, 2022)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, I own an R5 and although I do not shoot 1000 images on a daily basis I did not find apparently issue so far with firmware 1.5.0. But I might be wrong...
> However I am confused with Canon support: if indeed so many users experience issues with the latest firmware, it would be nice to hear an official statement from Canon, in order to avoid speculations: is the current sw buggy or at least can they confirm official that there are maybe random AF (and/or other sort of severe issues?). Maybe why not also say if there is expected an update yes/now, when to eventually fix those issues?
> This approach will at least make peace of mind and make people less concern for this current firmware situation....


To quote Dr.Phil; you can’t change what you don’t acknowledge


----------



## angelisland (Jan 19, 2022)

I still haven’t seen any comparisons, with two cameras side-by-side with each firmware, to prove that there is an issue at all.
Is there such a test anywhere?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 19, 2022)

angelisland said:


> I still haven’t seen any comparisons, with two cameras side-by-side with each firmware, to prove that there is an issue at all.
> Is there such a test anywhere?


This is a case of; if you know you know. I have one camera so I can’t do it, but it’s very obvious when you’re experiencing it. So if you’re not really sure if it’s better or worse you do not have issues.


----------



## mkamelg (Jan 19, 2022)

Let me insert here three quotes from one of the forum members of our Polish forum of Canon equipment users.

23.12.2021


> Hi. You already have maybe 1.5 on your R5s.
> 
> After these few weeks, I have to say that I don't like what they did with AF in terms of object recognition. While the "targeted" AF, i.e. with the detection of eyes, animals or sports cars is great, in my opinion the tracking of non-specific objects has deteriorated significantly. My R5 has a tendency to lose objects nowadays, especially the smaller ones. It annoys me a bit, because now it works similarly to what was in the A7R4.



Then someone asked him, what he meant by the word "objects". He replied to someone like this:

16.01.2022


> In my case the objects are planes and trains. I don't photograph people or animals, so this part of AF doesn't interest me. My theory is that, while improving AF for specific subjects (people, animals, cars) they lost the ability to track "other" subjects properly. Maybe not enough AI memory, maybe not enough training for the new algorithm...



In the end he decided to revert to firmware 1.4.0:

18.01.2022


> Today I dared to revert fw to 1.4.0. *In the case of tracking general objects (not people, animals) the difference in favor of 1.4.0* *is gigantic*. It's not about the AF operation itself, but the ability to recognize and maintain the AF point on the subject...



Source:



https://www.canon-board.info/threads/111996-Canon-EOS-R5/page134?p=1429947&viewfull=1#post1429947




https://www.canon-board.info/threads/111996-Canon-EOS-R5/page136?p=1430852&viewfull=1#post1430852




https://www.canon-board.info/threads/111996-Canon-EOS-R5/page136?p=1430927&viewfull=1#post1430927


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 24, 2022)

Viggo said:


> What makes you think the firmware was rushed?


cause of folks in these FORUMS always wanting too add/fix new or current features EVERYTIME they think of something or see another camera or brand with the features they want


----------



## Viggo (Jan 24, 2022)

Big_Ant_TV_Media said:


> cause of folks in these FORUMS always wanting too add/fix new or current features EVERYTIME they think of something or see another camera or brand with the features they want


Welp, that’s pure speculation at best..


----------

